# An old Deryk Shane story...



## johnbonham69 (Jul 9, 2008)

I remember finding a great story here a few years ago by my favorite writer Deryk Shane. I believe that it had something to do with a girl eating a special chocolate that made her butt grow. Does anyone know the story I'm talking about?


----------



## Deryk Shane (Jul 9, 2008)

You've got me stumped....

Deryk Shane


----------



## Deryk Shane (Jul 9, 2008)

I actually did some digging and came across this story you might be referencing. It was a short one that I had forgotten about. Eight years old now, and my lucky 13th story.


===============================

Jelena
By Deryk Shane

(now officially posted here - ed)

Jelena had just finished her practice when she entered her locker room, she found a box of chocolates that read, "In hopes of bigger and better things."
"Huh," she said outloud, "How'd she get these here?"
She opened the box, and found chocolate covered cherries, her favorite. She bit into one, and felt herself capitvated by their flavor. She loved these, and these were the best she'd ever eaten. She slowly felt content, and somewhat more spread out on the bench. She continued to change. When she went to take a shower, she reached back and felt her butt. Although she knew she always had a very round butt, she swore it seemed larger.

She patted it, still just as tight as ever, though.

She finished up, and and got dressed infront of the mirror. Her bright orange stretch pants went on a bit tighter than before. "Huh, maybe I shouldn't eat anymore candy." She said, as she headed to the parking lot
where her friend was waiting. She had a car, and promised they'd do some shopping today. While on their way, Jelena opened the box again, and ate another, giving one to her friend, Natasha.
"These are great," Natasha exclaimed, "Where'd you ever find these?"
"A gift, most likely from my trainer, for all my hard work, never got a chance to thank him, though." She said, as they each took another one. "That's odd."
"What?" Jelena asked.
"My capris, are tight all of a sudden."
"Oh, you know, the same thing happened to me," She began, "I think these are very high in calories, When I ate the first one, my butt felt a little bigger. Not that big, but, just enough to notice."
"Well, that's my last one then." Natasha joked, reaching for another, "I don't care, I've never tasted anything like them before."
"I know, aren't they good." Jelena joked, eating another one. By the time they reached the mall, Jelena had gained nearly 5 pounds from three candies, all of the weight going to her butt. She felt her panties giving her a wedgie, and had trouble walking without giving it away. Natasha, on the other hand, had stretched her pants to the max, and she never had a butt, and suddenly was sporting a definite bubble. Jelena was looking through the store, feeling anxious. She went quickly through racks, not stopping for any clothes, just giving an excuse to hurry. She looked up at Natasha, "Are you thinking what I'm thinking?"
"Chocolate covered cherries?"
"Yeah."
"Me too." They quickly rushed out of the store, and got in Natasha's car. Jelena opened the box, and immediately took one, so did Natasha.
"I don't care if I blow up like a ballon, these are so wonderful."
They took another one each. Natasha leaned towards Jelena, "I can feel my butt getting bigger already."
She laughed, almost not caring.
"I know," She said, taking another one.
"My big butt's gonna be even bigger." She giggled. Taking yet one more.
They finished the top tray and sat back. "Oh my god." Natasha said, arching her back in the driver seat. With a loud rip, her butt burst through the seat of her pants. "I feel so much better now, it's not tight."
Jelena lifts up the top tray, "Look, 24 more to go."

The End

"Jelena" ©2000 Deryk Shane


----------



## johnbonham69 (Jul 10, 2008)

That was a cool little story Deryk, thanks for sharing! But unfortunately it's not the one I'm thinking about. Maybe it was by a different writer, but I think it had to do with a girl going to a family reunion or something and she decides to gain weight. Then somehow she gets this chocolate that makes her but grow, and she gives some to her cousin. Also I think there was some lesbianism in it too.

But thanks again for sharing that story, I really love your writing!


----------



## Deryk Shane (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually, that was my story, too. I had forgotten it. It was an epic one that involved several different weight gain phenomena (prosthetics, the chocolate, and natural overeating). *Natalie's Life* was the name of the story.

I may post it again some day.

Deryk Shane


----------



## johnbonham69 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well I really hope you do. It was one of the first FA stories I ever read and I would love to read it again.


----------



## chevg (Jul 15, 2008)

actually im very interested in this story as well. i have never read this story so i would like to have a chance to read it deryk. please post it


----------



## ipodfansmail (Jul 29, 2008)

Awesome post,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BTB (Aug 1, 2008)

The story is Natalie's life, may I post it here, deryk?


----------



## Deryk Shane (Aug 3, 2008)

No. I have it, but am currently busy. I'll post my copy once I proof it and okay posting it on dimensions.

Deryk Shane


----------



## johnbonham69 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I guess it's not getting posted, huh? Oh well.


----------



## johnbonham69 (Jul 15, 2009)

Deryk was going to send me the story personally when he got my email. But he hasn't come back to the site since I sent it to him. BTB do you think you can send it to me personally?


----------

